# Northern Rally - Beverley - 24th-26th Sept



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

In a bid to arrange a rally in a central location I am going to stick my neck out  :? and try to arrange a rally in one of our favourite spots.

We found a great little site in Beverley which used to be a Caravan Club CL but this year changed to a Caravan & Camping Club site, the owner has an adjacent field which he lets out for individuals and rallies, so no club membership is required.

The site is within a few minutes walk of the town centre and there is a market on Saturday's. The site is level with the usual fresh/waste facilities, but no electric hook-up. 

We would need to have a minimum of 8 vans to get exclusive use of the field and the cost would be around £3.50 per night.

Our thoughts were to have a purely informal meet over a weekend with no particular agenda.

Like other's we already have some weekend commitments, but if anybody is interested we can maybe 'nail' a date.

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

As an old Beverleyonian ( or something) let me give you a bit of local colour. Beverley is the market town of East Yorkshire. It has a bar which is an old gateway to the town and made it neccessary to have all the local buses have a v shaped roof in order to fit through. It has a minster which almost rivals Yorks. The area to the north of the town is known as Westwood and is a large common that includes Beverley racecourse. It is placed very handily for Hull and also for the east coast Hornsea, Spurn Point etc and also not too far from York. Its a lovelly town with some great pubs and chip shops!Oh just for the historians the name comes from Bevers ley.... the place of the Bevers! But there aint any there now!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> It has a bar which is an old gateway to the town and made it neccessary to have all the local buses have a v shaped roof in order to fit through.


The shape of the roof line of the double -decker buses was such that if you went upstairs and had a window seat you had to be very careful when you got up to leave your seat or you could give your head a nasty crack.  
And there speaks a voice of experience!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We would be interested depending on the dates, stayed on Beverley racecourse with the Swift Motorhome Club when we had our Kontik. It is close to the Swift factory at Cottingham, we had a good tour of the factory & they layed on an evening meal with entertainment at the Beverley millitary transport musem.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

P.S. Just in case anyone thought I'd ignored Dave re: Certificate & Marshall's, we've dealt with that by PM's.

Ian


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We would like to come if we can but I won't know for certain until the week of the rally so any date is the same to us.

The reason for this is I am waiting to go into hospital for a heart by-pass, the date they have given me is probably early Sept. but I am on the list for a short notice cancellation which could be as little as 24 hours. As they don't work weekends if I haven't heard by Wed. then it is unlikely to be that week. :roll: 

At the moment our lives are on hold & we have had to cancel our usual trip to Europe & just try to fit the odd weekend in when we can.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We'd like to visit Beverley as used to live in Hull but unhappily we will not be available either of the weekends mentioned in August as on hols in Cornwall from 12th to 22nd August.

Sorry.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> We'd like to visit Beverley as used to live in Hull but unhappily we will not be available either of the weekends mentioned in August as on hols in Cornwall from 12th to 22nd August.
> 
> Sorry.


We used to live in Willerby and Beverley was our regular shopping town so a rally in that area would be very attractive to us.
Our problem is that we cross to France on the 17th August so neither of those weekends is possible in that location.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> O.K. I'll start the ball rolling with a couple of dates for consideration:-
> 
> August 14/15th
> August 21/22nd
> ...


We would certainly be interested but sorry folks. I cant have any time off in August. We have just got back from Skirlagh where Hubbies sister lives. We will be back up that way aprox end of October. Cant make it before. Im sorry.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Rally OOOO fab ... my house completion is the 26th July (the day after Bug Jam finishes 8) ) and I should hopefully have a motorhome within a month of completion.

August will probably be cutting it a bit fine for us - we may manage to turn up - just - but it could be a case of coming straight from the dealers! Sort of an inaugral run .... at least there'll be plenty of people there to help out us understand what all the gadgets and buttons on the new van will do :lol: 

Leigh


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the replies, the general concensious appears to that August is too early. No problem !! I asked people for their thoughts, so someone suggest a later date, I've suggested a venue and will act as Marshall all we need is a minimum of 8 vans to make the rally viable.

Dig out your diaries and get posting :lol: 

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought but is there still a caravanning show on the University campus in Cottingham in September.
Many years ago it was strictly a trade show but changed and became open to the public.

If it is still held it could be a focal point for the weekend, Cottingham being just a stone's throw from Beverley. Might be worth a call to the Swift works, they should know as it's on their doorstep.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Lawns show this year is the weekend of 4th & 5th September.

We could manage that one.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening All!

Yep! I would be interested, as long as it doesn't fall the same weekend as the York show. I've missed it the past 2 years, and all being well intend to make it this year!! Most other times are OK though.

My brother just moved to South Cave, so I could go and visit him while were up there.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

To try and bring this to a head I've booked a weekend and we'll have to see how it goes from there.

Fri 24th - Sun 26th September
£7 for the weekend
Limited hookups available 1st come first served
Arrive after 14.00 on the Friday - Depart before 17.00 on the Sunday
We need a minimum of eight vans

EMail me your name and user name on [email protected] and I will add you to the list

List & directions at www.rafmtd.co.uk/ian/beverleyrally.html

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> To try and bring this to a head I've booked a weekend and we'll have to see how it goes from there.
> 
> Fri 24th - Sun 26th September
> 
> Ian & Jacqui


Thank you for those dates, they fit in perfectly for us. We come back from France again on 15th September.
I hope there is sufficient interest to make it a definite

E-mail despatched to you for a booking.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

pedallers said:


> We can't make those dates as we'll be in France - in fact, we'll probably pass Gillian mid-Channel!


But we do go back again on 12th October for a month. Will you still be there?


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

Another mid-Channel meeting, I'm afraid, as we return home on October 12th! :lol: 

Wendy


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Pedallers, sorry you can't make it, if we can we'll do at again it was just my attempt at getting something organised for this end of the country.

I have already contacted Dave to request that the post be made 'sticky' for maximum publicity.

Ian


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi bsb,

Have e-mailed you my booking. Thanks for all your effort.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We're free for this one - have e-mailed BSB


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

ohh goody - I've never been on a rally before, do you all sing dib dib dib and bring woggles /toggles n stuff :wink: 
may have to come on my own tho' -- other half is currently other wise engaged that weekend  
am sending e-mail now!


8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Twooks, if you want to practice voodoo magic with woggles'n'toggles you'll be banished to the corner of the field :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ian,

We're not into rallies so afraid we won't be going, but well done for all the work you're putting into the arrangements, i'm sure it will be much appreciated.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Twooks, if you want to practice voodoo magic with woggles'n'toggles you'll be banished to the corner of the field :wink:


And isn't there a song you can sing?
Something about.........  the woggletoggle gypsy Oh


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Pete, we're not into the rally scene either, just thought we'd arrange a get together. We tried the rally thing when we used to be tuggers didn't really get on with it, that's why this is a 'do as you please' weekend, there'll be no badges or Sunday morning roll calls :wink: 

Ian


----------



## 91559 (May 1, 2005)

*September Rally Beverley*

After seeing Jacqui today she has persuaded me that the rally would be good fun. Not 100% on dates but will try and arrange something.

Roger & Jean


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hey rogertherep, welcome to the site, and hope you can make the rally - aka goasyouplease - down the pub etc etc etc!


8) 


but .. .. .. if there's no sunday roll call whaddaya gonna put the bacon in? 

rolls - - ya know -- like in bacon butties ---- geddit


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I too would like to thank Ian aka bsb for all his sterling efforts, as you are all aware I am pootling around France atm, I actually finally picked up some parts for my MH today near Bordeaux and am currently typing this outside the mh on my wifi link to the laptop sipping wine and enjoying life after a stressfull day driving through Bordeaux and stuck in traffic on the A10 !!!

I am considering seeing if there would be enough attendance for a winter rally down at say somewhere like La Manga ?

Anyone be able to make it down there over Winter ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

FWIW the C&CC occupy a large chunk of the La Manga camp site each year. Winter 2003/2004 it was from 28th September to 28th March (182 nights)

We had a 3 week stay with them in Jan/Feb 2001.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy & Dave, got your mail, no problem with dogs and kids.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Same rules apply to the rally field as would a normal site i.e. dogs on leads. There is an adjacent lane which is used by locals to exercise thier pooches.

Not sure whether kids should be on leads or not couldn't find a ruling on that, better 'er' on the side of caution and tie them up as well :wink: 

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Magic!; that's the kids and dogs all sorted,...now where's the pub?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just to clarify a point, the venue for this event is a rally field and as such has no facilities other than fresh water and dry/wet waste disposal.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Addition to the list - visit http://www.rafmtd.co.uk/ian/beverleyrally.html


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley Rally*

Hi can we put our names down for the rally please Jacquie & John LadyJ894 Thanks


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Just to say i was very impressed with all your sorting too! Well done, you never know we might get up there, not sure of the date yet. :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Addition to the list - visit http://www.rafmtd.co.uk/ian/beverleyrally.html


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley Rally*

Thanks Ian look forward to meeting you all
Jacquie & John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i am adding a snippet of news about Ians rally to the forthcoming August MHFacts newsletter soon to hit the streets.Keep up the good work Ian


----------



## 91495 (May 1, 2005)

*beverley rally*

Hi

do you think we would be welcome to this rally with our 32ft rv. If so is the site access large enough


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hope you all have a terrific time, [even if there aren't any loos!] arrangements have now been finalised for end of september, and I'm afraid I can't make it - [although if we get back early I might pop round for a bacon butty on sunday ?? :wink: ]

enjoy

8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

b14ket, I'm afraid the site entrance is at 90 degrees to the lane and although the overhang would turn over the **** I fear you wouldn't get enough swing to access the field - sorry.

Twooks, I will reserve some 'cured pig' :wink: 

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Update on dogs/kids...dog now heavily pregnant and whelping is imminent, if she has her litter before the meet then no problem with us attending, (puppy sitting taken care of) if however she hasn't produced...then we may have to cancel


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

M&D, hopefullyyou can make it but if not we should be O.K as the required number was 8 units.

Nice time to plug the event to anyone else, there are still plenty of places left.

Ian


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: WOO WOO!! hubby has said we can go away for a week, well longer actually, fri 11th (?) up the coast heading toward York for the show, so we might swing round and catch yer too!!! as i said before WOO WOO!!!!! :lol: and heading toward home the next w/e if he can wrest the steering wheel that way! lol


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine, the more the merrier, will be nice to see you if you fancy dropping in.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Addition to the list - visit http://www.rafmtd.co.uk/ian/beverleyrally.html


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Ian 8O n Jacqui :roll: just to let you know we can make the Beverley weekend in Jabba.  Wooohooo! Can't wait to hit those real :? ales! Cheers Andy n Rosie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Is it possible to just turn up or do we need to book? I just got out of hospital last week after an operation & am starting to feel better every day but not sure yet if I could definitley come. Due to illness we have only managed to get a few weekends away this year so would enjoy the chance to get away.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added the information to the rally page here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rally in the hope of alerting more people to the forthcoming rally.

Hope it all goes well


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy & Rosie, great news, I can hear the Sun Inn calling us Saturday afternoon :wink: 

Kontiki, I originally wanted people to book so we could gauge the interest (And the need for 8 vans to make it feasable) hopefully that milestone has now passed so there should be no problem to people turning up 'on spec'. I appreciatte the situation your in and hope you can make it.

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Got to give this one last 'plug' :wink:

Still plenty of time & space, if everyone turns up we should have 14 vans 

Addition to the list - visit http://www.rafmtd.co.uk/ian/beverleyrally.html

See you there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is some doubt about us making it, Ian.

The van should be in Bristol Motors in Banbury today for a new steering box to be fitted under warranty but we checked last Thursday to be told they hadn't received the parts. (I wonder if they were ordered?)
It was booked in for today 5 weeks ago after spending the morning there of the day we were leaving for France.

They have promised to call us and get the van straight in when the parts arrive so obviously we don't yet know when. As we go to France again in three weeks we haven't a lot of time.

If we can't make it (and I very much hope we can) we will advise you.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


There is a remote possibility we may be there. We collect our new van the Tuesday after near the Lincolnshire side of Humber Bridge. We will have reduced gear with us though so we dont have so much to move over. More to the point we wont be left with stuff we cant get in. Never done a change over this way before. Got to see if we can get the two weekends off first as Georges family live near Skirlaugh 5 miles from Beverley & we would want to spend some time with them as well. Also we dont want to have a dirty van when we get to do the exchange ie loo etc. Is there provision for emptying same.


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hello
> 
> ..........................Also we dont want to have a dirty van when we get to do the exchange ie loo etc. Is there provision for emptying same.
> 
> Motorhomer


From what Pusser said in his holiday (?) post it would seem that some dealers don't check the loo.
But I do know what you mean. It's like moving house and spending time cleaning it the morning you go even though you know it won't be appreciated.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> motorhomer said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hi Autostratus

I like to leave something the way I would like to find it. When we moved house last the new occupant actually thanked me for leaving everything neat clean & tidy even the garden. They moved in and were able to do so without haveing to any cleaning whatsover.

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just back from the Beverley Rally and I want to say a big thank you to Ian for organising it and giving us the opportunity to meet members of MHF in person.

Beverley is a lovely old town and being so near to the rally field it is possible to go off into the town without the chore of taking the MH for transport.

Thank you again, Ian and also for the weather which saw us sitting out in the sun on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Just back from the Beverley Rally and I want to say a big thank you to Ian for organising it and giving us the opportunity to meet members of MHF in person.
> 
> Beverley is a lovely old town and being so near to the rally field it is possible to go off into the town without the chore of taking the MH for transport.
> 
> Thank you again, Ian and also for the weather which saw us sitting out in the sun on Saturday afternoon.


hello Autostratus,

Glad you had a great time. unfortunately we could not make this one as they changed our delivery date so we are not travelling till Tuesday. Shame as other half is from Hull soPity it wasnt next weekend as we will definately be in that area then.Perhaps there will be another one there sometime in the future. What was the campsite/rallyfield like?

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Hi Gillian, hope your van is O.K. for the weekend, if not don't worry about Beverley I'd hate to think it upset your France plans. Just drop us a line if you can't make it.
> 
> Motorhomer, your very welcome if you can fit it into your plans. There is dry/wet waste, fresh water & Elsan facilities.


Thanks for the welcome bsb2000. Unfortunately our delivery date was changed. Another time maybe.

Motorhomer.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry you couldn't make it, Motorhomer.
The site was easy to find and Long Lane is opposite the corner of the Minster.
The rally field was flat and no blocks were necessary.
I did have concerns about being on grass if the weather turned so put the plastic gripper mats under just in case.
There is a C&CC Certificated Site next door and this has 5 hard standings. A place to mark for the future either to rally or the CS (which used to be a Caravan Club CL).


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed the weekend, it was lovely to meet you all and put faces to names! 

A big thankyou to Ian & Jacqui for organising everything, and we can't wait for the next one!

MandyandDave

P.S some photos here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thoroughly enjoyable weekend, thanks for arranging it Ian.

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## 91559 (May 1, 2005)

*Beverley*

Thanks again to Ian & Jacqui for a great time this weekend. Memory dim on Saturday night as too much wine!

Hope to meet again everybody.

Roger & Jean


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for organising such a good weekend Ian and Jacqui. How long ago did you order the good weather???? 

RogerTheRep if your memory of Saturday night is dim you can be reminded by looking in the photo gallery under Rallies!!! You did say you didn't mind!!! :wink:

Here are some more pics of the Beverley Booze up ---I mean Rally :wink: :wink: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Ian thank you for your offer to post piccies but I think I actually did it  lol.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'll add my thanks to Ian & Jacqui for arranging a pleasant weekend.

Nice to see a good turnout too - and to meet some of those who post on these pages - hope to see you guys in the future, whether rallying or just in passing.

All the best to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

We would also like to add our thanks to Ian & Jacqui for Organizing the weekend cann't wait for the next one.

Regards 

Mary & Richard


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Beverley Rally*

:lol: Thanks for a great weekend Ian & Jacqui loverly to meet you all when is the next one?
Jacquie John and the Yorkies


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Glad to hear everybody had a good time, wanted to come but decided it was probably best not to in the end as I am still recovering from my bypass op  Hopefully I should be fit enough to come to the next one.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou to everyone who attended, just got back and filed a short report which Dave will be posting in the 'Rally Section'.

Thanks again

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for a lovely weekend, Ian & Jacqui & of course everyone else as well. Will probably be using that site again as it's the closest we've found to friends in Hull/Cottingham.
Was good to put faces to names.
Kontiki, you would not have enjoyed the drive over on Friday - apparently a car transporter had gone on fire at lunchtime on the M60. It was nose to tail from Thelwall viaduct to Birch services. Took us an extra 2 hours - didn't get there till 10.30 pm Fri night!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

This may be duplicated in the rally section..............


Beverley Rally 24th - 26th Sept 2004

Arrived just before noon on Friday with a view to setting up before the first arrivals (Jacqui couldn't get the time off work so will follow in the car 
later), got everything sorted, made myself a brew and went up the road to 'post' a couple of MHF signs, came back to put my feet up and have a coffee only to find the warden waiting with news that he wanted us to setup in the other field as he'd taken bookings for this one, which now meant we didn't have any electric (This didn't turnout to be such a problem after all). 

Moved to the other rally field, setup and put the kettle on again. A few caravans arrived in the field adjacent followed by Joyce (Sealady) and Jacquie & John (LadyJ895), this took me off guard as I hadn't got round to moving the MHF direction arrow, when they realised they were in the wrong field they came over (Not before Joyce incurred the wrath of the warden for doing doughnuts on his nice turf).

Vans arrived steadily into the evening culminating in 10 overall, didn't think that was bad as we had 13 booked. settled down for the evening then noticed a van arriving around 22.30, it was Caroline (Caz) who had been held up by an accident.

The following morning saw everyone out putting faces to names, then Mandy & Dave arrived with their daughter Kirsty and her friend Amanda (Mandy & Dave were supplying the 'party bags' so everyone could take a puppy home with them). Helen & Geoff would be arriving later making 13 vans - 100% - result.

Before we left for the market (Brief walk round followed by visit to the pub) we asked if anyone would be interested in a couple of drinks in the evening (I'd said that there would be no agenda to the weekend, but didn't think this counted).

I think the evening went down well with a constant hum of conversation, so much so that at 22.30 I realised we'd missed tea (O.k. some might say I look like I should miss a meal or two).

Sunday morning was quite relaxed with people wandering off for walks etc. Thanks go to Geoff & Helen's Westie, which kept us entertained by jumping up and down on the vehicle horn, in their absence.

Vans departed steadily throught the afternoon, with everyone appearing to have enjoyed the weekend. It was then that Andy and myself realised we had a free day on Monday and, with Jacqui having her car there, soon hatched a plan to spend another night and let Rosie and Jacqui take steady drive home.

Ben & Lizzie also stayed on and a very relaxing Monday ensued. We had a low fly past over the field by the Red Arrows (I'm sure I ordered them for Sunday morning). Eventually packing up around 16.30 and heading for home.

Jacqui and I would like to thank everyone who attended and made a pleasant weekend of it.

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Good report Ian  - I only left a little doughnut and I didn't charge the warden for it :wink: and whats this about your kettle being on, Friday, and not supplying us travel weary ralliers with a reviving cuppa 8O - I am going to have to report to Jacquie aka LadyJ894. :roll: 

With regards to the Red Arrows fly past didn't that event occur at 4am. Saturday morning :roll: preceded by the fireworks at 11pm. Friday night.  I thought we were going to have a quiet weekend :roll: without any events planned indeed. 8) 

Still unable to find the date of the next rally :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*beverley rally*

 Better late than never; Can I join in with the thanks to Ian and Jacqui for organising an excellent weekend/ venue.

It was good to meet likeminded people who enjoy their motorhoming and are prepared to put in some effort/ mileage to get the lifestyle so many talk about .

Great to meet you all, hope to meet again some day;will certainly look out for you; but will try not to crash into you whilst checking out the reg. if on the road.

Happy travelling to all from Bella n "jessica"


----------

